# Ranzha's Cube Shirt Store



## Ranzha (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome to Ranzha's Cube Shirts Store!
If you have a better name for this, please let me know!
I'm also on the lookout for any potential store banners! If you have one, please send them to [email protected]. Thanks!
http://www.zazzle.com/ranzhavemodrach*


*NEW PRODUCTS!*
8-15-2010:
Caution shirt: http://www.zazzle.com/caution_shirt-235383329179807239
4x4x4 Lern2Commutator shirt: http://www.zazzle.com/lern2commutator_tshirt-235565711114142374
Back to Square-1 shirt: http://www.zazzle.com/back_to_square_1_shirt-235022659881192419
Use Petrus Like a REAL MAN shirt (v2): http://www.zazzle.com/use_petrus_like_a_real_man_shirt-235262378891630913
Camcuber "Bieber Fever" Demotivational shirt: http://www.zazzle.com/camcuber_bieber_fever_demotivational_shirt-235558446299139121

*Shirts*
I <3 Speedcubin: http://www.zazzle.com/i_3_speedcubin_white_t_shirt-235133034968183794
Evolution of the Cube: http://www.zazzle.com/evolution_of_the_cube_shirt-235747501440697020
Use Petrus like a REAL MAN (v2): http://www.zazzle.com/use_petrus_like_a_real_man_shirt-235262378891630913
Water, man.: http://www.zazzle.com/water_man_shirt-235200128666457755
Speedcubin--It's Chris Bird-Approved: http://www.zazzle.com/speedcubin_its_chris_bird_approved_tshirt-235725343798965376
BLD--Hai Yan Zhuang-Approved: http://www.zazzle.com/bld_hai_yan_zhuang_approved_shirt-235326882308876752
FU Cube shirt: http://www.zazzle.com/fu_cube_shirt-235594347196067105
WTF2L shirt: http://www.zazzle.com/wtf2l_shirt-235293877215218466
OMGLOLWTFBBCUBE shirt: http://www.zazzle.com/omglolwtfbbcube_shirt-235913609228318572
Caution shirt: http://www.zazzle.com/caution_shirt-235383329179807239
4x4x4 Lern2Commutator shirt: http://www.zazzle.com/lern2commutator_tshirt-235565711114142374
Back to Square-1 shirt: http://www.zazzle.com/back_to_square_1_shirt-235022659881192419
Camcuber "Bieber Fever" Demotivational shirt: http://www.zazzle.com/camcuber_bieber_fever_demotivational_shirt-235558446299139121

*Mousepads*
Evolution of the Cube: http://www.zazzle.com/evolution_of_the_cube_mousepad-144501422928343363
WTF2L: http://www.zazzle.com/wtf2l_mousepad-144113944564326426
WTF2L (black, for racists): http://www.zazzle.com/wtf2l_mousepad_black-144400386067310201

*Info*
Any suggestions? I'm trying to keep prices as low as possible right now, and to do that, the shirts are white for $13.
A black shirt would be $23, comparatively, at the cheapest, and a basic choose-your-colour (not including black) is $19.50.

So far, I have the following ideas:
--Cube scrambled with F U.
--WTF2L shirt, with "WT" and a cube with F2L solved.
--TBD

Thanks!
--Ranzha


----------



## Edward (Aug 10, 2010)

Hardware area?

They need more color. Like, just more. They're pretty generic right now.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, I'mma try and do stuff to them.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 10, 2010)

As I said before,

I LOVE THE SPEEDCUBIN ONE.

But I doubt I will get it.

We will see.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 10, 2010)

I may actually get the Risk one.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 10, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I may actually get the Risk one.



Cyrus: Lol, thanks! My friends and I are DEEP Risk players, and tey wanted me to make one. :3


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 13, 2010)

UPDATE: Adding moar shirts.

Does anyone have legitimate ideas for this?

It turns out splinteh in the other thread is unable to run a cube shirts store, so he gave me his ideas, and I'll try and put them to good use.


Spoiler









Additionally, if any of you wants to make a design for a shirt, save the image as a .png, .bmp, or .jpg and email it to me at [email protected]m.

Thanks!


----------



## Crosshash (Aug 13, 2010)

Possible to not have the link to their website on the t-shirts?


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 13, 2010)

Crosshash said:


> Possible to not have the link to their website on the t-shirts?



Yeah, but I wanted the link there.
Prepare for no links!


----------



## iChanZer0 (Aug 13, 2010)

Roux shirt


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 13, 2010)

Updated list, and @iChanZer0, noted.
However, what should the shirt actually say? (Not Rouxser.)

I personally thought the Waterman one was cool, but I can't implement that joke to Roux. Maybe Sandwich, but not Roux.


----------



## DaBear (Aug 14, 2010)

Haiyan's face Obama-ized with BLD on the bottom


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 14, 2010)

Monkeydude's face obama-ized with "Cuh-Caw" on the bottom.

Sarahs face obama-ized with "Nom nom nom" on the bottom.

Waffle's face obama-ized with "Orangina" on the bottom.

Andrew Kang's Face obamz-ized with "Cube cast" on bottom.

Chris Tran's face obamz-ized with "ZB" on the bottom.

A blank shirt that has, in all lowercase "lolben" on it.


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 14, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Updated list, and @iChanZer0, noted.
> However, what should the shirt actually say? (Not Rouxser.)
> 
> I personally thought the Waterman one was cool, but I can't implement that joke to Roux. Maybe Sandwich, but not Roux.


Kanga- picture of cube with F2B done.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 14, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Monkeydude's face obama-ized with "Cuh-Caw" on the bottom.
> 
> Sarahs face obama-ized with "Nom nom nom" on the bottom.
> 
> ...



lol. i want one


----------



## iChanZer0 (Aug 14, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Updated list, and @iChanZer0, noted.
> ...



this for sure


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 14, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



Wait, what?


----------



## dannyz0r (Aug 14, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> iChanZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



Kangaroux? o.o


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 14, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > iChanZer0 said:
> ...



Oh, derp.

I just tried it, and it didn't turn out.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 14, 2010)

use this FU one http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=420846#post420846


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 14, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> use this FU one http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=420846#post420846



I was going to. xD


----------



## anthonyc53 (Aug 14, 2010)

i would buy that wtf2l shirt


----------



## Edward (Aug 14, 2010)

"MY NAME, IS IN, THE PRODUCT

I WANT IT"


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 14, 2010)

I still want an angry HaiYan Zhuang screaming "I thought there was going to be 2 rounds of blindfold!"

Or very srs HaiYan Zhuang saying "They wanted to change the WCA rules because I'm too fast. Others have no chance."


----------



## irontwig (Aug 14, 2010)

Why the fudge does the Petrus one have a 2x2?


----------



## splinteh (Aug 14, 2010)

Store looks good so far Ranzha! You should put your store link in your sig


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks awesome..and I want one! But, if I were to wear one to school, people would take it in the wrong way... (ex. Water, man) uh... The wtf2l looks awesome, but I'd get in trouble for wearing it.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 14, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Why the fudge does the Petrus one have a 2x2?



Who doesn't use Petrus for 2x2?
Edward King once said:
2x2x2 block.
Timer stop.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 14, 2010)

The waterman is the best  I love it.

And I didn't understand the petrus one either before you explained.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 14, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> irontwig said:
> 
> 
> > Why the fudge does the Petrus one have a 2x2?
> ...



Im pretty sure that was BigGreen, and Edward quoted him. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Edward (Aug 14, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > irontwig said:
> ...



No, it was in skype, I said that, and Biggreen quoted me.
(not implying that I'm the first to EVER say that though)
I'll travel across the lands, searching far and wide to give you proof


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 14, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> irontwig said:
> 
> 
> > Why the fudge does the Petrus one have a 2x2?
> ...



I think the Petrus one should have a cube with the 2x2x3 block done.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 15, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > irontwig said:
> ...



I agree. It looks stupid with a 2x2.


----------



## Edward (Aug 15, 2010)

HelpCube said:


> mr. giggums said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



Because it's one of those jokes that only cubers can appreciate. Get with it buddy


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 15, 2010)

Edward said:


> HelpCube said:
> 
> 
> > mr. giggums said:
> ...



I'll do a 2x2x2 block to appease both parties.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 15, 2010)

LOL i liek the caution one


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 15, 2010)

Added moar shirts. =3

I especially like the Sq-1 one.
http://www.zazzle.com/back_to_square_1_shirt-235022659881192419


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 16, 2010)

Edward said:


> HelpCube said:
> 
> 
> > mr. giggums said:
> ...



Aren't they all?


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 16, 2010)

can u make another people shirt with the figures thinking RUR'U'?


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 17, 2010)

drewsopchak said:


> can u make another people shirt with the figures thinking RUR'U'?



Nope. That won't sell.
The FU and FU2 shirts make sense and are loljoke.

I could make a shirt, though, that says:
"ALL YOU NEED
-image of cube with sexy move-
is the
SEXY MOVE."


----------



## Edward (Aug 17, 2010)

One day we shall have easily accessible animated shirts. We shall put cubes on them.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 18, 2010)

Edward said:


> One day we shall have easily accessible animated shirts. We shall put cubes on them.



Holographic?


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 19, 2010)

I AM RAEGING RIGHT NOW.

Okay, so the I <3 speedcubin shirt is off.
The Evolution of the Cube stuff will be off shortly.
This is all because any apparel with 3x3 cubes on them is "infringing on intellectual property rights," and this makes me RAGE.

Oh well, I'll have to do without them.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 2, 2010)

New poster!
http://www.zazzle.com/facepalm_mosaic_poster-228595465992984091


----------

